# Lucid Virtu MVP (HyperFormance) Tested on Z77



## NHKS (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is a test(or preview?) by *TweakTown* of the new *Lucid Virtu MVP* "GPU Virtualization" software. After the somewhat disappointing 'intial' version(Virtu) that came last year with Intel 6-series boards, Lucidlogix is has brought the Virtu MVP. 
VirtuMVP should be bundled with most Ivy Bridge boards..

Performance tested using HD 7870 & GTX 680 on Z77(i7-3770K) platform
Click page jump links below:

Intro
AsRock Extreme6 Z77 MB
VirtuMVP Overview
Test System
BM1: 3DMark11          or see chart only
BM2: Unigine Heaven 2.5 or see chart only
BM3: Mafia 2  or see chart only
BM4: Lost Planet 2  or see chart only
BM5: Metro 2033  or see chart only
BM6: Dirt 3  or see chart only
Final thoughts

TT's verdict :_ The coming six to nine months will be interesting as we see the technology mature and move forward. We have all intensions of keeping an eye on it and will keep you updated with what's going on. For now, though, we're excited about Virtu MVP in one sense, but not all that interested in making use of it at the end of the day, at its current maturity._


*About*
_How Hyperformance Works(from Lucidlogix):

3D games put the greatest demands on both the CPU and GPU. And as the race for higher performance on the PC and now in notebooks never ends, both CPUs and GPUs keep getting more robust. Despite this, display refresh rates have remained fairly flat over the years, 60-75 Hz, except for 3D stereo displays at 120Hz. Lucid takes advantage of this disparity and eliminates redundant rendering tasks and predicts potential synchronization issues in the graphics delivery pipeline and intelligently removes and or replaces them for better game control. _

Lucilogix Whitepaper


----------



## ZenEffect (Apr 6, 2012)

so... are many of you guys upgrading to Z77 for MVP support?


----------



## illli (Apr 6, 2012)

its a shame lucid never really took off like i had hoped/thought it would


----------



## NHKS (Apr 6, 2012)

illli said:


> its a shame lucid never really took off like i had hoped/thought it would



agreed.. but this MVP version of Virtu does seem to have potential, if the 3DMark11 score improvement(+25 to 40%) is any indication.. it all depends on how 'consistently' it works with actual games and how quickly Lucid extends support to new game launches.. this software could be a boon to mid/low-end GPUs


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 6, 2012)

since its now soft and not chip based ,couldnt they release this for general use with a charge or something


----------



## NHKS (Apr 6, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> since its now soft and not chip based ,couldnt they release this for general use with a charge or something



they could.. but I guess for now it is compatible with only some platforms(essentially Intel IB & SB).. I know of only one AMD board that supports this AsRock A75 Pro4/MVP.. yes, it would be better if they expanded their compatibility..

List of boards supporting MVP as of now


----------



## dumo (Apr 7, 2012)

It boost up good ole 3D '05 and '03 especially GT3 scores


----------

